# More sexing help please



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

These guys are also giving me a hard go as I am horrible at sexing! 

BYH #1









BYH #2









Patricia #1









Patricia #2


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

BYH #1 = Female
BYH #2 = Male
Patricia #1 = Male
Patricia #2 = Male

That's my guess


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Camera views looking down from directly overhead to show their width/body length would be most helpful. Males have smaller/shorter bodies and narrower hips than gals.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh, well maybe that's what is messing me up Susan. I was always told to look at the "hump" from the side view because the toepads have never been reliable IME.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm used to sexing azureus. If they follow the same rules, I would say they are all males. without a top view of number one it is hard, but from what i can see i would say male.


----------

